# Check out what broke this E* Receiver



## Dustin_Moore (Aug 8, 2003)

http://www.highaltitudeimports.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&postid=185061#post185061

This is from an Echostar technician.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unbelievable! :eek2:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Bob check your receivers.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

For some reason his receiver kept auto tuning to Animal Planet and OLN......


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

We all know E receivers have been known to have bugs, but... :lol:


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I've seen pictures of where that same thing happened in a pC power supply...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I will never complain about my ant problem in NJ EVER again........


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is that the new Ronco Reptile Cooker I've seen advertised by Ron Popiel on TV?

Aah, delicous fried snake in just minutes -- tastes just like chicken! <audience applause> :lol:
___________

<edit>Check out some of the outrageous poster signatures at the HAI site forum

http://www.highaltitudeimports.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&postid=185061#post185061


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Rupert, is that you?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

We had a very wet spring and snakes were everywhere (outside). One of my neighbors had one in her car (it was a harmless gardner snake but scared the heck out of her).

I hope that by the time the pictured snake reached the DISH factory that it was dead and didn't bite anyone.


----------



## AndyMon (Jun 12, 2003)

*Set It And Forget It!!!!*


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Send it on to the 721 department. Tell 'em it's a snake bug, and it has been devouring your timers and recordings. :lol:

The only explanation that I have is that since snakes are cold-blooded creatures, they must have liked the warmth. But, how did it manage to get in there?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Neil Derryberry said:


> I've seen pictures of where that same thing happened in a pC power supply...


I believe I've seen those also. Snake head caught in the fan?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

OMG! I hate snakes!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

<Indiana Jones> "Snakes, why did it have to be SNAKES??!?!???"


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

A few pictures of some of the snakes I saw in my garden this spring: http://members.iglou.com/brosen/snakes.htm


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Eeeehhhwwwww. Wow. All those little mini-snake looking things, are those eggs? Or actual really small snakes? And what's all that sand around the big snake?


----------

